# Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?



## C.K. (29. Aug. 2007)

Es ist vollbracht, in meinen Teich schwimmen jetzt 11 Kois die handlang sind ( Bilder habe ich noch keine   )
Womit füttere ich diese Fische, damit sie sehr gut abwachsen ohne Fett anzusetzen? 
Züchter sagte mir, ich sollte nach Kilo kaufen nicht nach Liter, da würde man nur Luft bezahlen.
Zwei Sorten nannte er auch, leider habe ich die Namen vergessen, sicher habt ihr was gutes bevor ich so ein "Baumarktzeug" hier stehen habe.


----------



## Kiki (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi !
Ich füttere meine Koi´s mit AL-KO-TE. Meiner Meinug nach ein gutes Futter, und es ist ein deutscher Hersteller ! 
Also : Relativ kurze Transportwege und immer frisch. Es ist nicht erst 6 Wochen von Japan hierher unterwegs.
Aber bei Futter gehen die Meinungen sehr auseinander !!


----------



## Olli.P (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi Christian,


ich füttere meine Koi natürlich auch mit Koifutter..........

Über Sorte bzw. Hersteller sollte man jetzt lieber keine Diskussion anfangen. 
Hier hat doch sicherlich jeder sein ganz spezielles Futter......... 

Nimm doch einfach das gleiche Futter wie der Züchter von dem du die Koi hast........ 

Ich habe das bislang auch so gehalten.....................

Dann kannste sicherlich erstmal nix verkehrt machen.......

Auf jeden Fall wirst du aus einer günstigen Nachzucht sicherlich nicht mit teurem Futter einen Grand Champion groß füttern....................


----------



## sigfra (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo Christian...


... ansonsten schau doch mal bei koi-discount vorbei... der hat eigentlich genügend Auswahl... und das einzelne Futter ist auch gut beschrieben...

...so zwischendurch geht auch...


... harte Brötchen...

... rote Beete...

... Mais...

... Seidenraupen....

... Regenwürmer...

...und vieles mehr ... ...


----------



## MikeCharly (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christian...
> 
> 
> .
> ...




Gegrillt oder roh ? :  


Meine Fische bekommen verschiedene Sorten von Fischfutter. Ich mach da keine Wissenschaft daraus. 
Ganz gerne fressen sie Toastbrot (ungetoastet).
Ab und zu lege ich nen Fastentag ein. Danach fressen sie mir regelrecht aus der Hand.


----------



## velos (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

danach fressen sie mir regelrecht aus der Hand.

   
machen meine auch ohne Fastentag

Meine bekommen die Hausmarke von Koi-Discount, Toast, Nudeln, Seidenraupen, einiges an Apfelsinenscheiben zur Belustigung aller.   
Aber ganz sicher keine Regenwürmer mehr.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*



			
				velos schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ganz sicher keine Regenwürmer mehr.



Warum nicht ? Hab ich was verpasst ?


Gruss
Uwe


----------



## velos (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Morgen Uwe,

ich sag da nix zu.  
Ich weiß nur, dass die lieben Regenwürmer auch schöne Lebewesen mit sich bringen können und es meiner Bande schon zwei mal nach der Verfütterung nicht so gut ging. Beweisen kann ich da nix und ist evtl. auch nur Einbildung von mir.
Ich will mich nicht aus dem Fenster legen, da hier bestimmt einige von uns Regenwürmer verfüttern.


----------



## w-cl203 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Beim Koifutter gehen die Meinungen wirklich auseinander. Einer der hiesigen Koihändler hat einen Koi zum Abspecken da, man war der dick . Er sagte es lag am "nicht richtigen" Futter. Dieser macht wirkliche eine Wissenschaft daraus. ( Einweichen,mit Tinktur beträufeln und das4x am Tag) Unse Kois und wie auch alle anderen Fische lieben das Koifutter von Colombo. Nen __ Regenwurm hat der gelbe bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen, er war gegenübern den Orfen zu langsam.  Wenn überhaupt nehmen wir auch nur kleine __ Würmer, die uns zufällig übern Weg laufen. Dafür hat der gelbe sich letztens ne Nacktschnecke reingezogen (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), die aus Gier wohl in den Teich geplumpst war, er dauerte auch mehrere Stunden. Bei der nächsten Fütterung war er allerdings nicht zu sehen, hatte er etwa Bauchschmerzen  ?


----------



## C.K. (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*



> Auf jeden Fall wirst du aus einer günstigen Nachzucht sicherlich nicht mit teurem Futter einen Grand Champion groß füttern....................



Mal abwarten, seiner Aussage nach sind die alle aus einer "Blutlinie". Was der so an Kois im Teich hatte, lässt hoffen    

Nein,mal im Ernst, er sagte halt das Kois das richtige Futter erhalten sollten um abzuwachsen.

Viele Vorschläge habt ihr gemacht, ich werde mal den Discount besuchen um zu schauen ob die was für meine Handlangen haben. 3mm ok??


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi Christian,


wie groß sind denn deine Koi?????

Ich denke mal so ab ca. 12cm kannste auch schon 8mm Futter nehmen.........

Selbst meine kleinen vom letzten Sommer ich zu Ostern in den Teich gesetzt habe, sind von Anfang an erstmal ans 8mm Futter ran gegangen....... 

Das war immer ein tolles Schauspiel wenn die an den großen Körnern rum geschmatzt haben.......


----------



## C.K. (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Ich denke das die so einen Durchschnitt von 8cm Länge haben werden. Sind halt noch lütte!


----------



## Olli.P (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi Christian,


da sollte dann auch schon 5mm gehen...............:


----------



## C.K. (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hallo Olaf
da bin ich mal gespannt ob die 5mm nehmen. Wäre mir auch lieber, da das Futter mit in das nächste Jahr genommen wird.
Im Augenblick gehen die noch an gar nichts. Sie gründeln im Teich und scheinen in der leichten Schlammschicht genug zu finden ( denke ich).


----------



## Heiko H. (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Womit füttert Ihr Eure Fische?*

Hi,

ich füttere momentan Fishlix Koi Staple 8mm.
Allerdings solltest du bei deiner Fischgröße auf kleinere größen gehen. Vielleicht 4mm Korngröße oder ähnlich.

Gruß Heiko


----------

